# Any whip users here?



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 16, 2009)

With Anthony Delongis's article in Black Belt I was wondering if we have any whip users here on MT. I myself am a whip coach and performer here then great PacNorWest, and am very interested in the whip as a martial arts training tool.


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2009)

That was a great article...I love the whip...Still have a one inch scar on my chest where I attempted to demonstrate my feeble abilities while intoxicated...


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah....that's one of my first rules to my students, only play with it while sober. There is a really good video of him here, and some other stuff around the web. What kind of whips do you like to play with? I'm hoping to upload some more directed and official looking clips to YT over the next few months with the martial artist in mind. My current ones, while helpful could stand a bit more of a professional look.


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2009)

Hollywood1340 said:


> Yeah....that's one of my first rules to my students, only play with it while sober. There is a really good video of him here, and some other stuff around the web. What kind of whips do you like to play with? I'm hoping to upload some more directed and official looking clips to YT over the next few months with the martial artist in mind. My current ones, while helpful could stand a bit more of a professional look.


 
Thanks..Believe me I have learned my lesson...


----------



## stickarts (Jan 16, 2009)

I have played with several different kinds of chains, but no actual whips (except with a wet towel!) 
That would be fun. That is on my list of things i would like to have some fun with.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 16, 2009)

Drac said:


> That was a great article...I love the whip...Still have a one inch scar on my chest where I attempted to demonstrate my feeble abilities while intoxicated...


 

Drunken Whip style!  Sounds like the next Hong Kong action flick.

David


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been an avid whip user for years.  Started out with a simple five footer that was a gift.
My favorite now is an Australian bullwhip.

The two part article by Anthony DeLongis was well done.  Nice to see the whip get some attention and I like that various uses of the whip were touched on.

David


----------



## Drac (Jan 16, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> Drunken Whip style! Sounds like the next Hong Kong action flick.
> 
> David


 
*OFF TOPIC POST:  LOL*..I didnt think of that..Its a good thing I was intox or I would have been in real pain..


----------



## Brian King (Jan 17, 2009)

We often use Cossack whips in training. It is a useful tool that increases movement and breathing awareness as well as ample opportunity to work on fear and tension management. It can also be used to temper both physically and spiritually. Wikipedia has a short article on the type of whip but not the type of work. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagyka 

http://fstanitsa.ru/war_nagaika.shtml
Shows the type of whip we use with the spade tip often being a knot or leather around a bit of metal (some use AK bullet) 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 17, 2009)

Brian said:


> We often use Cossack whips in training. It is a useful tool that increases movement and breathing awareness as well as ample opportunity to work on fear and tension management. It can also be used to temper both physically and spiritually. Wikipedia has a short article on the type of whip but not the type of work. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagyka
> 
> http://fstanitsa.ru/war_nagaika.shtml
> Shows the type of whip we use with the spade tip often being a knot or leather around a bit of metal (some use AK bullet)
> ...


 

Thanks Brian.  Can you point us to a source that has those whips available? 

David

David


----------



## Brian King (Jan 17, 2009)

*David Weatherly wrote:*



> Can you point us to a source that has those whips available?


 
No sir I have not found a source that is reliable with good quality at a good price. Best bet is to find a person that works in wood and leather and have them make whips to your specification. Not cheap but you get better tools that way. You can find samples on Ebay now and then but some are better than others.

Some braid the leather around a steel cable to make a stiffer whip especially when new. The spade should be well made to take repeated impact yet small enough to focus the energy from the hit to a local area on the body. The wood handle needs to fit the hand well and have a focused area on the bottom of the pommel to use for striking. The leather strips need to be thick enough to take a lot of abuse before they break down and start to shred and disintegrate. 

Good luck
Brian King


----------



## tellner (Jan 17, 2009)

Depends, Hollywood. For martial arts or marital arts?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 19, 2009)

I play around with a 6' Florida nylon whip. It has given quite a few learning lessons. I can truly say that I have actually whipped my own assets!


----------



## squab73 (Jan 20, 2009)

I've never used one in martial, but I have used it for (trying ) to help on my uncle's ranch in CA a few summers ago. Got the hang of it for after a while, and helped if you didn't want to have to "manually" stop them...


----------



## glistam (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been using them since I was kid, though mostly for show (trick cracks and whatnot).  
 While I don't consider the "softer" single tails (as opposed to metal) to be very practical, I have on two occasions used a long whip martially.  When I was about 10 or so, I had a homemade coach-whip, 4' pole with a mason-line cracker.   It was more the youthful fascination that a piece of string could make the sound of a gunshot.  I had some bullies in my neighborhood who occasionally let themselves into the yard to make trouble.  While they seemed undeterred by this "Stick with some string tied to it," the sudden CRACK! followed by several more sent them running.  Caught one of them in the cheek, though it was more luck than anything.

My preferred one nowadays is a nylon _blacksnake_, similar to a bullwhip except that is had no rigidity in the handle and the pommel is actually a lead ball.  The weight both provides balance, but also serves as a bludgeon.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 6, 2009)

IMO a bullwhip will give you more options. Anthony has done a lot of work with them and it's amazing how versatile a weapon it can be.
http://www.blackbeltmag.com/anthony_de_longis_bullwhip_december_2008_black_belt/videos/163


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 6, 2009)

glistam said:


> I've been using them since I was kid, though mostly for show (trick cracks and whatnot).
> While I don't consider the "softer" single tails (as opposed to metal) to be very practical, I have on two occasions used a long whip martially. When I was about 10 or so, I had a homemade coach-whip, 4' pole with a mason-line cracker. It was more the youthful fascination that a piece of string could make the sound of a gunshot. I had some bullies in my neighborhood who occasionally let themselves into the yard to make trouble. While they seemed undeterred by this "Stick with some string tied to it," the sudden CRACK! followed by several more sent them running. Caught one of them in the cheek, though it was more luck than anything.
> 
> My preferred one nowadays is a nylon _blacksnake_, similar to a bullwhip except that is had no rigidity in the handle and the pommel is actually a lead ball. The weight both provides balance, but also serves as a bludgeon.


 

I prefer the bullwhip myself.  Haven't really worked much with nylon whips tho they seem to be becoming more popular.  What are the main differences that you notice?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 6, 2009)

There is nothing that compares to a well made natural hide whip. That's not to say that there are not any fine options, but it's been the general consensus for some time now and I would agree with it. With that out of the way, a well made nylon whip is fantastic as well. People like Steve Huntress are taking this all-weather whip to new heights. Nylon is an ideal choice for those who have three months of summer and nine of winter. I think it's an exellent choice for beginners due to the lower price range and some of the "care" neccesary with a natural hide whip is not present with a nylon whip. I have both a nylon stock whip (Sold) and a bullwhip by Greg DeSaye, a fellow Montanan, and they are of fine qaulity. For a general purpose whip it's wonderful, but I still use Kangaroo hide whips for my shows. They simply perform "better" what ever that means.


----------



## glistam (Feb 7, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> I prefer the bullwhip myself.  Haven't really worked much with nylon whips tho they seem to be becoming more popular.  What are the main differences that you notice?



Oh yes, I like bullwhips as well.   They're what I trained with.   The "snake" whips are very similar, but their lack of a rigid handle makes them easier to conceal and carry (I can roll my 6 footer up and stick it in my pocket.)  They do require more effort to throw though.

Leather is of course better I think performance wise.  The nylon tends to be a little stiff and doesn't quite roll out as efficiently.  But as Hollywood1340 indicated, they are easier to care for and are less subject to wear from moisture.  I grew up in the Appalachian mountains where it's been know to snow in July .  So having something I could take out into the snow was a big plus.  Ever cracked in the rain?  Also quite fun, sending big fan-shaped arcs of spray.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 7, 2009)

glistam said:


> Oh yes, I like bullwhips as well. They're what I trained with. The "snake" whips are very similar, but their lack of a rigid handle makes them easier to conceal and carry (I can roll my 6 footer up and stick it in my pocket.) They do require more effort to throw though.
> 
> Leather is of course better I think performance wise. The nylon tends to be a little stiff and doesn't quite roll out as efficiently. But as Hollywood1340 indicated, they are easier to care for and are less subject to wear from moisture. I grew up in the Appalachian mountains where it's been know to snow in July . So having something I could take out into the snow was a big plus. Ever cracked in the rain? Also quite fun, sending big fan-shaped arcs of spray.


 

Thanks for the info.  I've been thinking about getting a nylon whip and now it sounds even more appealing.  I like the fact that it can be carried in a compacted form.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 7, 2009)

I used to play with bullwhips quite a bit.  My favorite was an 8-footer with a swivel-handle, the guy I bought it from said it was horsehair but I don't know if it really was or not...

I'd like to get back into it but since I live in an apartment, I don't think my neighbors would appreciate me cracking a bullwhip in the courtyard


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 8, 2009)

In regards to what the first whip one should buy I have posted the first in a series of Whip Manifesto videos on YT. I hope it helps!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 8, 2009)

Hollywood1340 said:


> In regards to what the first whip one should buy I have posted the first in a series of Whip Manifesto videos on YT. I hope it helps!


 

Nice job, that should be very helpful for first time whip users.


----------

